# Boston Uber Driver Arrested After Allegedly Assaulting Passenger



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

BOSTONA Boston Uber driver has been arrested on charges that he indecently assaulted a woman he was giving a ride to early Sunday, police said.

Police say the 30-year-old victim and three friends called for an Uber ride early Sunday morning. After her friends were dropped off, the victim was alone with the driver to be dropped off at a different location. During this time, she told police that he then "indecently touched her several times," police said in a statement.

ordered held without bail in Cambridge District Court, accused of sexually assaulting a woman.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

So they can lock you up without any proof, any rider can accuse you of anything, don't you love this job, not only are you getting hammered in the ass without lubrication by uber, and now you have to worry about pax making up crap "hoping to cash in on uber" and in the process destroying your reputation, good luck for this guy finding another job after this.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Held with no bail means he is a green card holder and likely to leave the country or he has a criminal record.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Innocent until proven guilty, this is America people. Boston, I am sure he was black, Indian, or Latino and she was some white chick from an affluent family, OMG let's lock him up before he rapes another one of our entitled duschebag princesses.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

This is a good reason why cabs should have a camera or partition


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

ubershiza said:


> This is a good reason why cabs should have a camera or partition


I am buying one ASAP.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Innocent until proven guilty, this is America people. Boston, I am sure he was black, Indian, or Latino and she was some white chick from an affluent family, OMG let's lock him up before he rapes another one of our entitled duschebag princesses.


I say let's let it play out until we judge this person.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Does anyone know if this is true or not about the driver? I hope he has a lawyer. I am starting not to believe everyone women who claims this. This is ridiculous. It's not the white privilege women who cries wolf. The trailer park trash does it to.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I am buying one ASAP.


That would be the biggest investment you do ,just make sure buy one with two lenses ,so it can record inside and outside.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> Does anyone know if this is true or not about the driver? I hope he has a lawyer. I am starting not to believe everyone women who claims this. This is ridiculous. It's not the white privilege women who cries wolf. The trailer park trash does it to.


Have to wait & see and let the process take place. Lawyer..don't know, but one will be appointed if he cannot afford one. A post mentioned that he is being held without bail referring to possibly a green card holder.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

I have to admit. Listening to the way some of these female passengers talk. I feel that sometimes they go looking for trouble! And with the bad publicity. I feel this is their way of backlash towards 
Uber CEO, Travis.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

You would figure cameras or partitions would be required after all the ubers rapes and assaults. As a partner its your choice. Its that Travis cooperate IDGF (I don't give) attitude that'says screw the drivers.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Being accused of anything by anyone while driving for Uber is worse than a DUI.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

The Kid said:


> Held with no bail means he is a green card holder and likely to leave the country or he has a criminal record.


In most states, you can be held 24 to 48 hours before a bail hearing or an arraignment. He was probably held for a day or 2 ,then at his bail hearing or "arraignment" bail was denied.
The judge gets to decide if he should be released, with or without bail, or held in jail. I guess it was decided that there was enough to hold him.There are a bunch of reasons bail can be denied >
They might think this guy poses a threat to the community, a flight risk,priors, mental impairment ,..I dont know them all...all I know is this dude better" Lawyer up" if he can. 
Uber doesn't need any more bad publicity - and if this guy didn't get bail because of priors,,,people will be screaming about those background checks.

The female is always suspect of trying to cash in..because many times she is. For this dudes sake ,I hope thats the case here- if not,,he,ll be ubering thru the Massachusetts penal system for awhile


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

I assumed "ordered held without bail" means he has seen a judge.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

http://www.boston.com/news/2015/02/...ual-assault/mk9JpGjETqs5nMtqfvHDCJ/story.html


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

The Kid said:


> I assumed "ordered held without bail" means he has seen a judge.


Yea- It does.. I'm just figuring he sat for 2 or 3 days..then when he saw the judge ,bail was denied for some reason


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> So they can lock you up without any proof, any rider can accuse you of anything, don't you love this job, not only are you getting hammered in the ass without lubrication by uber, and now you have to worry about pax making up crap "hoping to cash in on uber" and in the process destroying your reputation, good luck for this guy finding another job after this.


Why would someone make that accusation falsely? What's the upside for the accuser?


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Lou W said:


> Why would someone make that accusation falsely? What's the upside for the accuser?


$$$$$$, mental illness, or searching for attention.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I'll withhold judgement on the driver because who knows what really happened at this point. I've got one big question though...why doesn't Uber check sex offender database?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

The Kid said:


> I assumed "ordered held without bail" means he has seen a judge.





jackstraww said:


> In most states, you can be held 24 to 48 hours before a bail hearing or an arraignment. He was probably held for a day or 2 ,then at his bail hearing or "arraignment" bail was denied.
> The judge gets to decide if he should be released, with or without bail, or held in jail. I guess it was decided that there was enough to hold him.There are a bunch of reasons bail can be denied >
> They might think this guy poses a threat to the community, a flight risk,priors, mental impairment ,..I dont know them all...all I know is this dude better" Lawyer up" if he can.
> Uber doesn't need any more bad publicity - and if this guy didn't get bail because of priors,,,people will be screaming about those background checks.
> ...


This guy can't afford a good lawyer, probably cop a plea to a lesser charge, he's not going to trial, guaranteed, if he does he's a fool.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> I'll withhold judgement on the driver because who knows what really happened at this point. I've got one big question though...why doesn't Uber check sex offender database?


They do! Just because someone passes any test doesn't mean they are all that sane. Sometimes this could be there first offense. Never know. But how do we, know if the rider is being truthful or not?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> They do! Just because someone passes any test doesn't mean they are all that sane. Sometimes this could be there first offense. Never know. But how do we, know if the rider is being truthful or not?


Where have you seen that? All I've ever seen is that they run local, state, and federal records checks. On my background reports I received from them there is nowhere that shows a query to the offender database. It shows my BMV records and all local/state/federal queries they ran, but nothing else.

EDIT: I do see Uber says they do on this post from Aug 2014 http://blog.uber.com/driverscreening I don't know that I buy it since every element they mention appears on my checks, except that.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Where have you seen that? All I've ever seen is that they run local, state, and federal records checks. On my background reports I received from them there is nowhere that shows a query to the offender database. It shows my BMV records and all local/state/federal queries they ran, but nothing else.


I opened another account with Uber for Nh to drive there. And they had me fill out a whole new background check form.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Innocent until proven guilty, this is America people. Boston, I am sure he was black, Indian, or Latino and she was some white chick from an affluent family, OMG let's lock him up before he rapes another one of our entitled duschebag princesses.


cybertec - You must be a liberal.... liberals always assume there's a racist component to a crime. There is zero evidence in the media describing the incident as racial, the woman as white or wealthy or the race of the driver.

But than race-baiters have never let facts get in the way of a chance for them to pull the "Card".


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

brikosig said:


> cybertec - You must be a liberal.... liberals always assume there's a racist component to a crime. There is zero evidence in the media describing the incident as racial, the woman as white or wealthy or the race of the driver.
> 
> But than race-baiters have never let facts get in the way of a chance for them to pull the "Card".


No liberal here, but isn't that the case in most of these cases.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

I drive plus in LA. Last week I had one passenger make a comment, "what's wrong with those East Coast uber drivers? Seems all the bad stuff is happening on the East Coast. West Coast drivers don't mess around."

I confirmed to the passenger, "you are absolutely right. West Coast drivers rock!"


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Both mine and my husband's background checks included sex offender. What they aren't telling you is that this sort of stuff has been happening in taxis for years and much more often.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Both mine and my husband's background checks included sex offender. What they aren't telling you is that this sort of stuff has been happening in taxis for years and much more often.


Really ? Cab drivers are fingerprinted, not some fake " background check " . Anybody can slip through that check.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Really ? Cab drivers are fingerprinted, not some fake " background check " . Anybody can slip through that check.


Your "real" background check hasn't stopped them from murdering, raping, kidnapping, robbing, etc:

http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2014/12/11/cab-driver-charged-with-rape.html

http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/...ssenger-Fort-Lauderdale-Police-283966841.html

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...r-20-years-raping-passenger-article-1.1789225

http://www.nola.com/crime/index.ssf/2014/12/tourist_says_cab_driver_raped.html

http://longisland.news12.com/multimedia/police-cab-driver-robbed-passenger-in-freeport-1.9672318

http://www.kens5.com/story/news/loc...its-kills-woman-crossing-the-street/13660475/

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...artin-bell-life-sentence-gemma-simpson-murder


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

UberXtraordinary said:


> I drive plus in LA. Last week I had one passenger make a comment, "what's wrong with those East Coast uber drivers? Seems all the bad stuff is happening on the East Coast. West Coast drivers don't mess around."
> 
> I confirmed to the passenger, "you are absolutely right. West Coast drivers rock!"











I am not an animal .. I am an east-coast uber driver!
Ahhhh- - - -
NY/NJ might be a little rough around the edges ., we always get a bum rap...


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Your "real" background check hasn't stopped them from murdering, raping, kidnapping, robbing, etc:
> 
> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2014/12/11/cab-driver-charged-with-rape.html
> 
> ...


There is only one in NYC and he got twenty years in jail, I can only vouch for NYC not the whole country. And the guy was a Sikh which is very surprising to me.
And the one in San Antonio was a car accident.
And the UK ?? You really had to look hard.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Those were the first few that came up for recent ones and I didn't realize that NY had the corner on valid background checks. You're argument was that fingerprint background checks are effective at weeding out things like this, I didn't realize you only meant ones done where you live, but here are a few more only in NY, just for you:

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...-Green-Cab-Rape-NYPD-Complaint-290680741.html

http://nypost.com/2015/02/03/cabbie-accused-of-raping-customer-in-taxi/

http://gothamist.com/2004/05/18/cab_driver_rapes_passenger_in_her_home.php

The point isn't to slam cab drivers, but rather to point out that it isn't something new and it's not a lack of a valid background check. People go for years committing crimes without being caught or get busted their first time so just because you have a clean background check doesn't make you a good person. It happens worldwide and it will continue to happen to people riding in cabs or in Uber cars, it's sad, but it's true.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Those were the first few that came up for recent ones and I didn't realize that NY had the corner on valid background checks. You're argument was that fingerprint background checks are effective at weeding out things like this, I didn't realize you only meant ones done where you live, but here are a few more only in NY, just for you:
> 
> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...-Green-Cab-Rape-NYPD-Complaint-290680741.html
> 
> ...


Yeah but it seems to keep on happening with Uber, sure a person could have a clean background and kill someone .
It's just that with Ubers background check that probably only goes back seven years.
So you could have killed somebody 8 year's ago and pass the check.
And the cab driver's come from foreign countries so it's very difficult to check someones background in a country like India where you can pay someone off to clear your records.

http://pando.com/2014/01/06/exclusi...ce-background-check-despite-criminal-history/


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

It's been happening in the taxi industry for years. It's happened so much that it no longer makes headlines, but because Uber is so new, it's front page news. They both go back the same amount of time and contain the same information. The only difference is that the identity of the person is confirmed by the fingerprints. Criminal history such as murder, stays on forever, it doesn't drop off after 7 years.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Here is one for you.

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/201...i-drivers-failed-to-meet-their-standards.html

Taxi drivers applying for Uber are getting denied. Failing Ubers background checks. Yet they still drive cabs.

So problems can be found anywhere you look on the net. It's not hard.

I will wait on this one till the case is decided. I can see it going either way. As I have witnessed real abuse and those who wish to fake it. I don't judge based on the media anymore.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Casandria said:


> It's been happening in the taxi industry for years. It's happened so much that it no longer makes headlines, but because Uber is so new, it's front page news. They both go back the same amount of time and contain the same information. The only difference is that the identity of the person is confirmed by the fingerprints. Criminal history such as murder, stays on forever, it doesn't drop off after 7 years.


Uber probably only goes back seven years, that's my point.

Here read this, and come back to me

http://pando.com/2014/01/06/exclusi...ce-background-check-despite-criminal-history/


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

It goes both ways my friend:

http://www.kansas.com/news/local/crime/article1136560.html


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh, and as far as I know (someone please feel free to correct me), even fingerprint background checks only go back 7 years unless you're in Texas where they do 10.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Here is one for you.
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/201...i-drivers-failed-to-meet-their-standards.html
> 
> ...


It sounds like it was because the cabbies had points on their drivers license.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Casandria said:


> It goes both ways my friend:
> 
> http://www.kansas.com/news/local/crime/article1136560.html


Do I live in Wichita?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Do I live in San Francisco??


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Do I live in San Francisco??


Lol


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Get a room you two.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

We have one, feel free to leave at any time


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I say burn him by the stake, who is getting the fresh dry wood .


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Casandria said:


> We have one, feel free to leave at any time


On my way out ======> Slam!


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

You bring the wood and I'll bring the marshmallows


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Both mine and my husband's background checks included sex offender. What they aren't telling you is that this sort of stuff has been happening in taxis for years and much more often.


It's the back lash towards CEO Travis. Riders are angry. So maybe they're taking their anger out on the Uber male drivers.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll bring the Graham crackers and chocolate. Smores for everyone. But we have to ask you to check your wood at the door.  lol...


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

arto71 said:


> BOSTONA Boston Uber driver has been arrested on charges that he indecently assaulted a woman he was giving a ride to early Sunday, police said.
> 
> Police say the 30-year-old victim and three friends called for an Uber ride early Sunday morning. After her friends were dropped off, the victim was alone with the driver to be dropped off at a different location. During this time, she told police that he then "indecently touched her several times," police said in a statement.
> 
> ordered held without bail in Cambridge District Court, accused of sexually assaulting a woman.


How do you decently assault them? lol


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> You would figure cameras or partitions would be required after all the ubers rapes and assaults. As a partner its your choice. Its that Travis cooperate IDGF (I don't give) attitude that'says screw the drivers.


Has it really been that many? I've heard of 2 here in DC and 1 of those had the charges dropped. Some of these cases could be BS


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> I'll withhold judgement on the driver because who knows what really happened at this point. I've got one big question though...why doesn't Uber check sex offender database?


Who said they didn't check? I would bet they do. Many guys have a "perv switch" that cuts on. Look @ all the Dentists, Doctors, & Nurses that get caught playing with the goods. Think of all the others that didn't get caught. Bill Cosby.


----------

